# Vintage Picture Frame Vise Stanley? Rockford?



## dmaic (May 9, 2012)

I recently acquired a vintage picture frame vise that is mostly unmarked except for what I believe is "Rockford" (less the worn off letters) and "the new improved" on the base. Is this a Rockford piece? When I did some research into vintage frame vises I thought this was a Stanley #400 except that it's not marked Stanley. Regardless, its a beaut. The moment I saw it I grabbed it. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

It's probably Marsh. They were in Rockford, and they designed that style vise. The Stanley 400 is just the Marsh version after Stanley bought them out in the mid 1920's.


----------



## dmaic (May 9, 2012)

I had assumed Rockford was the brand but it's actually Rockford, Ill. And you were right on:
http://www.wkfinetools.com/hUS-borT...904-MarshLangdonMiter/1904-LangdonMiter-1.asp


----------

